# CCW questions



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm currently waiting for my CCW permit to snail mail back from Tallahassee and I had a few questions...

-What is the general consensus on carrying one in the chamber vs. simply loaded?

-Currently I carry my Glock 27 in a snapped holster in the glove box, is there a better (legal in Florida) spot to carry it in the car without a CCW
?

I am practicing carrying the G27 in a Galco ankle holster. Anyone else use this? Is there a better way to carry? (Can't wear t shirts during working hours)

After work thoughts?

Thanks so much for helping a newbie CCW and Glock owner.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

My view is a gun without a bullet in the tube is just a big hunk of steel and plastic that you can throw at or hit a bad guy with. It's intended purpose is to shoot bullets, and they've made them relatively safe, notwithstanding an idiot behind the trigger, to carry ready to rock and roll.

If you've got a vehicle that can accomodate...Car Holster

If you can carry at work, (check company policies), look into an IWB "Inside the Waist Band" holster. I've carried my Kahr K40 under a dress shirt with narry a person knowing. I actually prefer IWB simply because you can use it with dress shirts, tee shirts, anything you wear and it gives you a level of consistency as to how you carry. Now, picking one that you like is another story all together.

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

A lot of people carry the G27 in an Ankle holster. The benefits of an ankle holster are comfort and extreme concealability. The disadvantage is that they are difficult to deploy while walking or running. If you will be sitting a lot (in your car, at your desk) it is a good choice.

When choosing a holster there are three things to consider
Comfort
Concealability
Accessibility
A good holster will be a balance of these three items. Generally speaking the more accessible it is the less concealable, the more concealable the less accessible&#8230;
Find a holster that will balance these three things with your daily needs.
I think an in the waistband (IWB) balances these three things well. They fit anywhere from the front of your body lined up with your zipper to the back of your body. You can wear a shirt over them or buy one that your shirt tucks (tuckable) over. I wear one on a near daily basis.
Here are a couple of my favorites for your gun. They are of course Galco holsters.:mrgreen:

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=95&GunID=51
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2566&GunID=51http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2566&GunID=51http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2566&GunID=51
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2754&GunID=51

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1756&GunID=51


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Definitely one in the chamber. The only way for a gun to fire is to press the trigger in...and I don't believe for one second that a piece of clothing will do that (especially with the trigger safety).

I also prefer IWB. I have a cheap Galco for my J frame and it does well. I'll be ordering a Supertruck for my XD. You might need bigger pants, though.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> My view is a gun without a bullet in the tube is just a big hunk of steel and plastic that you can throw at or hit a bad guy with. It's intended purpose is to shoot bullets, and they've made them relatively safe, notwithstanding an idiot behind the trigger, to carry ready to rock and roll.
> 
> Zhur


+1. Its gonna be hard enuff to get the gun out of the holster, on target , check background, sight picture, and fire before your assailant(s) get close to you, let alone rack the slide.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

flag8r77 said:


> -What is the general consensus on carrying one in the chamber vs. simply loaded?


One in the pipe. Too many things can go wrong if you're trying to load the gun in a stressful situation.



flag8r77 said:


> -Currently I carry my Glock 27 in a snapped holster in the glove box, is there a better (legal in Florida) spot to carry it in the car without a CCW?


Since FL law states that "it is lawful and is not a violation of s. 790.01 for a person 18 years of age or older to possess a concealed firearm or other weapon for self-defense or other lawful purpose within the interior of a private conveyance, without a license, *if the firearm or other weapon is securely encased or is otherwise not readily accessible for immediate use"* I'd say you need to leave it right where it is until you get that little piece of plastic you're waiting for.



flag8r77 said:


> I am practicing carrying the G27 in a Galco ankle holster. Anyone else use this? Is there a better way to carry? (Can't wear t shirts during working hours)


IWB. Maybe a Smart Carry, if you don't mind digging in your pants to draw. Check your company policies about firearms.



flag8r77 said:


> After work thoughts?


Same as what you decide on for at work. Unless you're willing to practice equal amounts drawing and firing from both carry methods The downside of two different carry methods is the possibility that you're in a stressful situation and grab for your gun, but realize, too late, that's it's in the _other_ spot.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd confirm your question with your CCW instructor, since you paid good money for the permit.

Personally, if there isn't one in the chamber on my carry Glock...then it's just a hammer.


----------



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

One in the chanber !!! You are only going to display the firearm if you have reason to use it, keep it loaded and ready, you may not have the time to chamber a round.

There is an excellent publication available for Florida residents " Florida Firearms Law, Use & Ownership " by Jon H. Gutmacher, Esq. www.FloridaFirearmsLaw.com. This book answers all those questions one might have when beginning to carry concealed. This is money well spent.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Awlawys one in the chamber. There is no other way to actually "carry". Never thought about an ankle holster. I use a DeSantis Scorpion IWB all of the time for my G27 and G19.








OWB option for me and the G27 is the Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Awlawys one in the chamber. There is no other way to actually "carry". Never thought about an ankle holster. I use a DeSantis Scorpion IWB all of the time for my G27 and G19.


Good God man... wear an undershirt and save yourself the chaffing!!! hehehe. I can't carry IWB without an undershirt between me and the gun.. I'd rust the dang gun out in a week!

Zhur


----------



## duckdon (Jun 13, 2008)

Personally I carry a G19 and a few other makers/weapon systems but all are carried with a round in the chamber.

You want to do dry practice how you are going to carry. Practice getting dressed and un-dressed with your firearm unloaded several times that way you get in the habbit of checking your magazine( is it topped off or down a few rounds, is it fully seated in the mag well?) you never know if the mag release could have gotten bumped at some time. Check the chamber to see if a round was stripped off the magazine.

Same thing at night. Check your chamber( confirm the status of your firearm). Check your magazine ( the mag release might have gotten pressed during the day. Or in the case of single action(1911's, etc) you don't have lint or cotton ball between the hammer and the firing pin.

If you are putting your firearm away for the night go through the unloading precedure. If you are keeping for home defense you just made sure that it is ready for action when the time comes.

One thing not too many people mention is keep some extra magazines on you. Just like during Christmas it's always better to give than receive when exchanging ammo. On your backup mags load them -1 round on the double stacks. The california 10 round mags are built so tight so that they are sure you will not be able to get the 11th round in them that many require a large amount of force to get seated fully when doing a tactical reload. We see this a bit in classes.


Got off track. Yes, carry with 1 in the chamber and engage any safety features your firearm comes with and practice practice practice.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Round in the chamber. Gun in holster that covers trigger guard.

I use an ankle holster daily. I spend most of my day sitting, either in my car or at a desk, and I work in a secure building. An ankle rig works fine for me. If I was on my feet all day, though, I'd choose something else.



duckdon said:


> Practice getting dressed and un-dressed with your firearm unloaded several times that way you get in the habbit of checking your magazine( is it topped off or down a few rounds, is it fully seated in the mag well?) you never know if the mag release could have gotten bumped at some time. Check the chamber to see if a round was stripped off the magazine...Same thing at night. Check your chamber( confirm the status of your firearm). Check your magazine ( the mag release might have gotten pressed during the day.


As long as no one else is handling your weapon, I encourage you to handle it as little as possible. Every time you unholster it to fondle it (for chamber checking or whatever) you increase the chances of a negligent discharge.



> One thing not too many people mention is keep some extra magazines on you. Just like during Christmas it's always better to give than receive when exchanging ammo.


Yeah, but very few civilian fights involve an extensive "exchange of ammo." I am unaware of a single case where an armed citizen executed a reload to finish a fight. Civilian fights are almost invariably of short duration, close distance, and relatively few shots fired. After all, no one can rob/rape/carjack you from ten meters away.

I carry a spare mag sometimes, but I strongly suspect I will never need to reload. I might have to clear a malfunction, though, and some malfunctions require a new mag.



> On your backup mags load them -1 round on the double stacks. The california 10 round mags are built so tight so that they are sure you will not be able to get the 11th round in them that many require a large amount of force to get seated fully when doing a tactical reload. We see this a bit in classes.


I have no problems fully seating my Glock mags, nor does anyone else I know. I have seen it at matches, but that was because shooters were using incorrect technique. People baby their guns for some reason.

Then again, I think "tactical reloads" are pretty silly in the civilian context.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of a holster/gun carried without a round in the pipe:









Hope this helps.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It is possible to carry with rounds in the magazine and none in the chamber if you drill enough racking the slide as you draw the weapon. I have known people who are highly skilled at it. 

It is not ideal for "those sudden gunfights that might erupt any moment in a citizen's life"; but it can be effective if you train yourself to be vigilant and observant, so that you have time to prepare and chamber a round. 

Do not think there is only one way. Evaluate your self defense needs, and balance those against personal safety and available drill time.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

One in the pipe and cocked and locked if you are carrying a 1911 variant.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Teuthis said:


> It is possible to carry with rounds in the magazine and none in the chamber if you drill enough racking the slide as you draw the weapon. I have known people who are highly skilled at it.
> 
> It is not ideal for "those sudden gunfights that might erupt any moment in a citizen's life"; but it can be effective if you train yourself to be vigilant and observant, so that you have time to prepare and chamber a round.
> 
> Do not think there is only one way. Evaluate your self defense needs, and balance those against personal safety and available drill time.


This is a very good point...... I have seen guys able to rack and load so fast that it happens in a blink....... I think with fast hands and lots of practice you could effectively CCW without it being racked......

Also as you point out, situational awareness goes a long way...... I think there is an argument to be made for both sides......


----------

